# Lump test tonight!



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

Pigg Wigg brand in the kettle right now!
Gonna light it up and do some thighs...not gonna add any chunks or
chips so I can better guage the flavor of the lump.  Been feeling lately that I've been tasting kingsford in the meat, and I want to see if I'm crazy.

It's been over a year since I used lump...anything I should remember?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 14, 2005)

Wish I could help you out there Cappy.  I had a few bags of lump and gave it away to Larry.  Just doesnt work well in my stick burners.  I use one chimney of Kingsford and the rest wood.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Finney (Nov 14, 2005)

remember...

Wear clean underwear, no running with scisors, don't put that in your mouth,  if you make a face... it might stick, etc.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

by the way Finney, I figured out why the old potato in the bathing suit trick didn't work for you.  The potato goes IN THE FRONT.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

WHOA!

Note to self.
When using a weed burner to light lump, be aware that millions
of tiny fireballs will erupt into the sky, and near your person.


----------



## zilla (Nov 14, 2005)

I have been trying to get the hang of using B&B lump in my new Gator and I have found that success is all in the right adjustment of inlet dampers and flu damper. I want very specific operation when I grill as far as time before turning the meat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

I can only recall the sage advice of my friend Pigs, who said..

"Lump does NOT burn hotter than charcoal."

Maybe not in different circumstances.

I ended up putting the lid on the kettle to calm down the sparks,
shut down the air flow, went back later to check on it, and when
I lifted the lid, my fingers seared to the lid!  I threw the lid, and 
knocked it out of whack!  It doesn't fit the kettle anymore!!!!!

Damn, this lump better give me the best chicken I've ever made.
I'm a right handed stump, no fitting lid mf'er right now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

me too, it's the important one.


----------



## zilla (Nov 14, 2005)

See! If that lid where made from 1/4" plate it twoodn't have bent at all.  :grin: Don't worry bout the hand we can jes call ya "Lefty"   :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

I should have posted this in the grilling section, cause I'm using the kettle.  Never saw it get that hot before.

Signed,
 Lefty.


----------



## BYBBQ (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a kettle lid kinda like yours-chipped paint & bent. Mine hit a bounced off the concrete & hit a fence post. Damn they get Hot!! I use a welding glove now :!: Hope yor hand is ok.
I also found that if you use the MM it will work better. I put about 2/3 of chimney of unlit around the grate & then light a chimney with about 1/3 -1/2 full and pour it in the middle. I light the chimney on a turkey fryer.  :!:


----------



## john pen (Nov 15, 2005)

lol....Ive also got a kettle lid like yours..mine is thanks to my "puppy" chasing my other dog around and knocking my kettle over...


----------



## zilla (Nov 15, 2005)

I use welding gloves during all fire managment procedures these days, But when I'm handling my meat I use rubber gloves.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 15, 2005)

Cappy,

How was the overall quallity of the charcoal specifically to the size of the pieces?  I've experienced small pieces that fall through a Weber chimney with some of the brands I've tried.  I'm going to try Whole Foods brand next.  I don't know why, the distance traveled is the same as a trip to Marvin's meats.  Frank is much better company and I get free pork skins when he's there.  A trip to Whole Foods though gets me some of that chicken sausage with the aritchokes in it.  Yummmm.  Frank retails Nature Glo.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

Man I was really surprised how good it was...there was the pictures on the nakewhiz site that indicated about a third large, medium, small.
This looked much more like large and medium in mine.  Very happy with it indeed, except for burning part of my pinky off and ruining my grill lid.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 15, 2005)

I might suggest that you lighten up on the adult beverages and be more aware of your surroundings.   :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 

Pan in or out?  Rub, marinade or both?  Sauce or nekid?

Inquiring minds and all.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

you asking about my pinky?

no marinade, there was probably a little rub on there.  No sauce.
If it had one of those little turkey popup timers, it would have popped
up.  Put Rev. Marvins sauce on there...believe it or not, the mustard vinegar combo pulls the sting out..

Is there anything this sauce can't do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought Jack was suggesting that you were sauced...  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

Jack knows me....he knows full well I was sauced.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you asking about my pinky?
> 
> no marinade, there was probably a little rub on there.  No sauce.
> If it had one of those little turkey popup timers, it would have popped
> ...



So your saying that you took the pan out and rubbed it nekid until the little thingy popped up with reverend marvins sauce.  We need to take this to the blue room.  I'm disappointed with Rev.  I thought he had standards.   [-X  [-X  #-o 

Jack


----------

